# Finally Identified the cause and cure of a very common cause of depersonalization and derealization



## SoShiny (Aug 14, 2013)

I am unimaginably relieved that I found out the core problem, and I can only hope that this forum post helps you find

- Understand there is a chemical cause of DP/DR, it isn't always anxiety, it is something in your brain causing the DP/DR, DO NOT listen to people who claim that the only way to cure it is to let it go, and don't worry. *THAT IS BULLSHIT* It is your job to search and search for reasons that may have caused DP/DR. Try blood tests and check levels for different things that may cause it, but I have found what I believe to be a very common cause of DP/DR

*MERCURY*

*- Known for it's neurological effect, but it has a huge potential for damage*

- Seafood is high in mercury, if you have eaten a lot of seafood in the past, this may be the cause

- Weed has an extremely high level of mercury, if you have gotten DP/DR after weed, check your levels (more about that later)

- Dental fillings contain mercury, and these will start to erode in your mouth and you will ingest the mercury

- Vaccinations can have mercury

- IF YOU HAVE HAD/DONE ANY OF THESE THINGS IN A DECENT QUANTITY, CHECK YOUR MERCURY LEVELS

Mercury binds to organs, and in this case, the brain. It may take a very long time or it may never become unbound from the brain WITHOUT medication. This may explain the very longlasting effects of DP/DR

*CHECKING IF MERCURY IS THE CAUSE*

- Mercury does not freely flow in the blow and like I said, it strongly binds to organs and can stay there for very long periods of time

- There is a medication DMPS (Dimercaptopropanesulfonic acid) This drug will bind to the mercury in your system and release it into the urinary tract. now you can do a urine test to accurately test for mercury poising

- There are other medications such as EDTA and DMSA and also mercury can be tested with a hair analysis test

- a regular blood test WILL NOT account for the mercury that is bound to the organs and is very inaccurate at determining mercury poisoning

-* GO TO YOUR DOCTOR - I am simply a man who was in search for answers, but a man nonetheless. Taking DMPS to unbind all the mercury from my system cured my DP/DR and it may cure yours. IT IS YOUR JOB TO CONQUER DP/DR!!*


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Well that would explain why so many people get dpdr from taking WEED...so weed very much may be an actual cause not just a trigger
How long did u have dpdr before u got cured?


----------



## SoShiny (Aug 14, 2013)

I had it for about 2 years until I did some research on mercury and found a correlation between neurological problems. I believe my DP was due to an over-consumption of tuna (which is very high in mercury) as a kid, and one day there was a breaking point for how much mercury i could handle in my system, thus DP was the result.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

SoShiny said:


> I had it for about 2 years until I did some research on mercury and found a correlation between neurological problems. I believe my DP was due to an over-consumption of tuna (which is very high in mercury) as a kid, and one day there was a breaking point for how much mercury i could handle in my system, thus DP was the result.


It's nice to see extra proof that dp is not always the result of emotional issues. But I do believe my case is unfortunately but there is no harm in me getting this checked too after all I did take a lot of drugs and they were my trigger.

Thanks


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

Yea I relate my dp to something else too, but I will get it tested.


----------



## kukutininkas (Apr 9, 2010)

my dp/dr (if ever had this.. or something what im considering to be dp is just a part of my ilness what could be scizophrenia as diagnosed or ocd how most people considering it or just psychosis) reacts against the enormous streams of painful mental images that are gushing to my head like a fountains, as a safe air bag.. it's only because i have a lot of thoughts.. it works as a shield... imo. So if it was caused by that rush of thoughts what could be ocd then how DMPS can stop it if it's source is from the thoughts?

Sorry english is not my first language..


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

> DMPS administrated to a mercury poisoned animal model failed to remove the mercury from tissues and reduce the inorganic mercury burden in the brain.


----------



## Linguos (Jan 12, 2012)

How did you remove the mercury? Chelation or something?


----------



## themaxx10 (Nov 20, 2013)

jimmyb84 said:


> Great one more thing I can't eat. Can I still have intercourse ?


Yes, just not with tunas.


----------



## themaxx10 (Nov 20, 2013)

BTW, eating too much tuna is bad for other reasons too, due to high mercury. Tuna is a top level predator fish, so accumulates mercury from its prey and it's prey's prey. So while other seafood may have trace amounts of mercury that may not impact your health Under normal levels of consumption, you have to be much more careful with tuna.


----------



## themaxx10 (Nov 20, 2013)

kukutininkas said:


> my dp/dr (if ever had this.. or something what im considering to be dp is just a part of my ilness what could be scizophrenia as diagnosed or ocd how most people considering it or just psychosis) reacts against the enormous streams of painful mental images that are gushing to my head like a fountains, as a safe air bag.. it's only because i have a lot of thoughts.. it works as a shield... imo. So if it was caused by that rush of thoughts what could be ocd then how DMPS can stop it if it's source is from the thoughts?
> 
> Sorry english is not my first language..


OP did not say mercury was the cause of ALL DP/DR, but that it was the cause for him and perhaps others. If you have painful thoughts and emotions that are bad enough to cause your dissociation, then probably it's not mercury. Have you seen a mental health professional? What you're dealing with sounds pretty serious.


----------



## kukutininkas (Apr 9, 2010)

themaxx10 said:


> OP did not say mercury was the cause of ALL DP/DR, but that it was the cause for him and perhaps others. If you have painful thoughts and emotions that are bad enough to cause your dissociation, then probably it's not mercury. Have you seen a mental health professional? What you're dealing with sounds pretty serious.


I was diagnosed scizophrenia, it makes me to think that it's scizophrenia(not ocd. or maybe ocd that follows scizophrenia) cause most of my thoughts that are stuck in my head at the moment and hardly moves are somehow obtained plastic-like form and somehow it came to live and feels that it's not mine but links with my thinking somehow... it's like those thoughts treat my personality with disgrace and inferiority.. and feeling all in all is somewhat close to bullying.. i feel like my mind is bullying me lol.not


----------



## themaxx10 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think the actual diagnosis is only somewhat important, in that regardless of whether it's this or that, you have troubling emotions and thoughts that are affecting you. What painful mental images do you have (I mean what are they actually of)? I understand it might be hard to describe them, because you are also at the same time trying to 'prevent' them.

Do you know if these painful emotions are coming from your past (psychological) or some sort of chemical imbalance in your brain?


----------



## JayMichael (Nov 20, 2013)

Just came back from the doctor trying to get tested for a number of things. He only gave me the celiac test because my sister has celiac disease. He wouldn't give me the mercury test because he said its so rare and could mean a number of things if it came back high. He said it wouldn't make sense that my levels were high unless I was working with toxics or in an industrial setting. I still don't understand why he won't just give me the tests to see the results.

He also would not test me for Lymes disease because Virginia's test is not considered accurate. He wouldn't test my hormones or vitamins because someone my age shouldn't have much problems or they are very rare and results could mean a lot of things. I've had other doctors who wouldn't test me for narcolepsy even though my other sister has that and I feel pretty tired all the time. It doesn't make sense to me why they wont give out tests just because of rarity of problems. I have a rare disorder that you openly admit you know nothing about. I'm going to try to set an appointment with a neurologist. I am probably coming off as a hypochondriac to my doctors probably because I am but there are too many people on here who after seen drastic improvements after finding out about a medical condition. I think ruling conditions out will make it easier to focus on something as simple as "anxiety" which I don't really feel have or have any reason to have besides the DP and panic attack.

Its weird how its been 5 years of DP but I've never tried to find the cure as hard as I have recently. I feel like DP is just bad enough to make you have dangerous thoughts or extreme frustration of unreality but not bad enough to make me go on extreme diets, getting tested, or medication until recently. I guess I just I haven't wanted to be cured this badly before.


----------



## SoShiny (Aug 14, 2013)

Just make sure you guys do not get a blood test for mercury because these will not tell you anything. Since mercury would bind to the brain, you might try a hair analysis test or my chelation urine test.


----------



## Seppuku (Nov 12, 2013)

Why would mercury intoxication create DP and no other kind of mental disorder?

Why would mercury intoxication only produce neurological problems, and no biological ones? (kidneys for example)

I did research on that too, and I never heard of a case of a mercury intoxication with only neurological or mental problems, so I am very skeptical.

What I see more and more here is that people try to find new reasons about why they are sick because they are impatient and don't understand that recovery of a mental disorder can take months or even years. I can understand that being sick myself, but that's only a way to waste our efforts by looking to alternative unproved theories while we all know that the solution is therapy and changing our behavior (or medication).

And by the way: weed having a lot of mercury? Come on, that's not even logical, since many people smoke weeds for years without having any DP symptoms. And remember that people also get DP from MDMA abuse, or other kind of hallucinogen substances... Many of those drugs being created without any mercury at all in a laboratory.


----------



## SoShiny (Aug 14, 2013)

I never said that mercury was the only cause of DP and I never said that mercury couldn't cause other problems, because it does. You have to understand that people get DP who don't even have anxiety or mental disorders to begin with. Me for example, DP just hit me one day, completely random and I did't have anxiety or any mental distress. This led me to believe there was a chemical or toxin that was causing the DP. Many people with mental disorders could have a mercury toxicity and not know it. The only real way to find out if you have it is if you do a hair analysis test or use the chelation medication to do a urine test. Also, yes marijuana does have mercury that it accumilates from the environment and it is extremely high in it - http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.2307/1310827?uid=3739744&uid=2&uid=4&uid=3739256&sid=21103278994333 and http://www.olympus-ims.com/en/applications/potential-toxins-medical-marijuana-use/ ALSO - people may get mercury poisoning and not experience DP, and may very well depend on the location of the mercury or other underlying factors. So for the normal people who got DP completely out of the blue, there is most likely a chemical in the brain causing it. Because when you think about it, every single disorder or health problem is caused by a chemical or a harmful organism or a gene defect, etc. There is always a reason for health problems that we experience.

Quote ->I can understand that being sick myself, but that's only a way to waste our efforts by looking to alternative unproved theories while we all know that the solution is therapy and changing our behavior (or medication)

You also have to understand that the brain is the most complex thing that humans have every studied. Our knowledge of the brain is minimal and mercury's effect on the brain is probably not well known. We also don't know very much about Depersonalization, because it is so difficult to study mental disorders. So you have to understand that just because we have not discovered all there is to know about mercury and it's potential, does not mean that we need to rule out it's possibility of causing DP.

Also here is a site that mentions mercury poisoning of DP, although they desire "natural" healing, natural healing will certainly not remove mercury from your system.

http://www.ibogahouse.com/depersonalization-natural-treatment/

Quote->Depersonalization can either be caused by very early psychological trauma, triggered by an experience such as smoking pot or taking LSD, and often caused by mercury or Fluoride poisoning


----------



## LoganK (Jan 4, 2014)

This could make since because the day before I got DP/DR I had taken some nasal spray I had got from my doctor because I had a ear infection. Maybe it had mercury in it? I don't know but all I know is that my DP/DR started the day after I had taken it. Anyway thanks for the information!


----------



## SoShiny (Aug 14, 2013)

That is very strange. I left this info out because I thought it was irrelevant, my DP started about 3 days after I had gotten a flu shot, I got a fever and then wam, next day I had the strange feeling at school of DP. I called the nurse for the record of it and she told me the shot didn't have mercury. This was strange to me because I would think it was, but my theory was that something in the flu shot triggered the DP, but the mercury was the persisting reason for it. So I think that there may be things in this world that trigger the DP, but there may also be underlying causes. So in my case the shot was the trigger but my over-consumption of tuna prior to that had been the real cause of the DP

But still, check your Mercury levels if you'd like because it still very well could be that.


----------



## SoShiny (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome  let me know how it goes


----------



## numbum (Jun 22, 2013)

I can't really find any good evidence for weed containing harmful levels of mercury. There's a couple isolated cases and one article claiming smoking as little as 100 grams a week can cause higher mercury levels, which is almost 4oz so unless you're snoop dogg you're probably fine.


----------



## SoShiny (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.olympus-ims.com/en/applications/potential-toxins-medical-marijuana-use/ According to this source, they found medicinal marijuana to have a PPM (parts per million) of 621. White tuna (the tuna that I ate that cause my mercury poisoning has a PPM of 0.2 - 0.7 That shows that Marijuana has an extremely higher PPM. Also yes i saw something that said 100 grams of marijuana per week would cause mercury poisoning. But you have to remember that mercury does not leave the body without a special medication. So if you kept using weed, the mercury you inhale would accumulate in your body and stay there. So it builds up over time and will still cause mercury poisoning even with moderate use.


----------



## JayMichael (Nov 20, 2013)

The only reason I've found this thread interesting lately is because I've seen a youtube video saying that n acetyl cysteine cured their DP but didn't mention Mercury. n acetyl cysteine is mentioned on here a lot. If you look it up, it claims to detox mercury but not really any evidence that it actually does. I'm probably going to try it after I let my prescription drug go a full two months.

I do believe everybody's cause is different, most triggers are weed but a lot of triggers other than weed, everybody's cure is different. There is no one-size fits all but there is clearly tons of success stories on here. I hope this is one for people.


----------



## joshz28 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah as soon as you mention lyme to a doctor they freak out and get all weird. Happened to me too. Watch the doc under our skin. Tells all about doctors not believing in it etc. As far as the mercury stuff, I usta be heavily into bodybuilding an literally at prob 5 cans of tuna a day for months and months. Very interesting that you brought this up. How do u get rid of it?


----------



## SoShiny (Aug 14, 2013)

JayMichael said:


> The only reason I've found this thread interesting lately is because I've seen a youtube video saying that n acetyl cysteine cured their DP but didn't mention Mercury. n acetyl cysteine is mentioned on here a lot. If you look it up, it claims to detox mercury but not really any evidence that it actually does. I'm probably going to try it after I let my prescription drug go a full two months.
> 
> I do believe everybody's cause is different, most triggers are weed but a lot of triggers other than weed, everybody's cure is different. There is no one-size fits all but there is clearly tons of success stories on here. I hope this is one for people.


Interestingly enough, I found this link talking about how Tylenol depletes a chemical that helps remove mercury from the system http://www.whale.to/vaccine/tylenol_depletes_glutathione.html the acetyl cysteine you mentioned is prescribed for Tylenol overdose basically. That may be related but I'm not sure. There may be other things that cause DP that the acetyl cysteine removed as well.


----------



## SoShiny (Aug 14, 2013)

joshz28 said:


> Yeah as soon as you mention lyme to a doctor they freak out and get all weird. Happened to me too. Watch the doc under our skin. Tells all about doctors not believing in it etc. As far as the mercury stuff, I usta be heavily into bodybuilding an literally at prob 5 cans of tuna a day for months and months. Very interesting that you brought this up. How do u get rid of it?


Went to my doctor with my concern on mercury poisoning, I explained to him that I had eaten a lot of tuna on a regular basis as a kid. It took some urging but I got him to let me try a test to check my levels. I took a chelation agent (mercury detox drug) and then performed a urine test. Sure enough my levels were over the normal range. I kept taking this medication for about 2 months so I could basically pee out the mercury for that 2 month period. One day near the end of that 2 month period, my DP had completely subsided and I woke up to reality again. It felt very weird at first because I was so used to the feeling of DP. Anyways. that was pretty much the end of that, I eat tuna very rarely now though, which sucks cause it's like my favorite sub from subway :'(.

You may also try a hair analysis to test mercury instead of detox drug with the urine test, but talk it out with your doctor


----------



## SoShiny (Aug 14, 2013)

that is unfortunate. If you are just going to use it by yourself for about 1-2 months, be aware of the side effects and make sure what your buying online is the correct compound and not a scam.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

This is very interesting. I agree that we each have a responsibility to try anything and everything that might work to get back to health. I see that DMPS is not FDA approved. Did you buy it online or was it prescribed to you by a doctor? In what dose did you take it and for how long before you felt your DP disappear? Did you do anything to prepare your body for this detox or did you just begin taking DMPS immediately? Were there any side effects? Thank you for your help, I feel that recovery is just around the corner.


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

I have 2 amalgam fillings. I doubt 2 teeny little things in my mouth can make me go DP.


----------



## HopefullyUnsure (Feb 19, 2021)

I know this is an old post but thanks for posting.

I have tested positive for mercury toxicity as well after 1.5 years of chronic derealization. I'm meeting others with dpdr who are testing positive for it too.

Thank you for your research and post.


----------

